# Help With Ebel 1911 Quartz



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife's Ebel has started to run slowly, my assumption was that the battery needs replacing. When I left it face up on my desk though it ran OK, so i laid it on its side - significantly slow.

So my qusetion is , would a tired battery cause this or could it be more serious.

Any ideas?

Thanks in anticipation

Ian

And don't tell her I just dropped it while I was composing this, woops, still running though!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I just replaced the battery in a Raymond Weil that had exactly the same symptoms Ian. I thought it was something more serious at first, but then the second hand started jumping 4 or 5 seconds at a time, so I swapped the battery and voila! it now runs perfectly again. Unfortunately it's still an RW quartz though, nothing I could do about that


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi.

Most likely time for a battery change.

Some movements have an indicator of low power , ie jumping seconds, others just run poorly for a bit then stop!

Try a battery first..it should sort it!

Keith


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, gone for a battery and reseal

Ian


----------

